# Should I Cleaning Millie's Teeth



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is fed on NI and gets the odd bone, well about once a month or so.

I'm presuming her teeth will be ok, but I could have this completely wrong. 

She does love my son's toothbrush, if he leave it on the floor or in his travel bag she invariably finds it. Yesterday she found his toothbrush and I caught her holding it beautifully between her paws, looking ever so pleased with herself  The toothpaste lid was also open 

The toothbrush scene just got me thinking about her own teeth.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would have thought NI would do a pretty good job.

Before I got Molly I bought 'Plaque off' ...gets good reviews.

Must rake it out as I think it did say not to use when they're puppies but maybe I can start using it now. 

However if Millie is partial to a toothbrush... Why not? 

xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

There is no harm in brushing the teeth.. i do my gurls more so because gypsy isnt ine for eating bines. i love the tripiclean tooth gell you can use it with or without a brush and has a lovely minty smell rather than some if the other toithpastes for dogs


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I try and clean their teeth once a month (or so!). However, they do have a lot of natural, hard chews so I'm hoping that they do the job too. x


----------

